# dog food recalls



## kbear (Aug 27, 2014)

I searched the web reading all about puppy food for 2 weeks before I got riley. I knew the breeder had her on purina puppy chow healthy morsels and there wasn't much "healthy" about it. corn seems to be the main ingredient.
I wanted to give her a large breed food but everytime I would start reading I would find out that brand/company had recalls for salmonella/bacteria/metal shards etc...or something. it seems just about every company has had recalls. I went with wellness large breed puppy and just read they had a recall too a year ago. 

so is there any company who has never had recalls or is this a routine thing in the dog food business?

I had been feeding my cats Kirkland food and 1 of them developed severe thirst with excessive urination. then I read that has happened to others who fed their cats that food. so now I have to feel guily for possibly making him sick! my husband bought a bag of iams but they have had many recalls so I switched them to halo and wellness for variety.

are there any really trustworthy companies?


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Orijen has never had a recall. Summit does well on it, although we have to add a tablespoon or so of cooked beans/day for extra soluble fiber to keep his stool firm. 

The high protein content is not harmful to the kidneys, as some claim. It's lower in carbohydrates than most and also low in fat. His rate of growth has been perfect, according to our vet.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

You might want to try out Fromm Large Puppy food, and or Farmina Large Puppy food. Both are very good dog foods, and I don't think any have been recalled too.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> Orijen has never had a recall. Summit does well on it, although we have to add a tablespoon or so of cooked beans/day for extra soluble fiber to keep his stool firm.


Wow I love the idea of cooked beans. Do you use green beans or what type btw? Also, I wonder if I can add fresh green beans without being cooked. Just fresh etc

Oh and I second Orijen as well. My Pomeranian grew up on Orijen and he did awesome on it. He eats Orijen Regional Red now that he is over a year old. No issues and he loves his food


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

We use home-cooked unsalted black beans. He'll eat canned beans, but he prefers ours, which is kind of nice.

I wouldn't use uncooked beans of any kind because beans have an enzyme that interferes with the digestion of protein. You have to heat it to kill it. They have other anti-nutrients too. Even sprouted beans aren't safe to eat raw, although I know that people do it.


----------



## kbear (Aug 27, 2014)

I just realized there is a forum for recalls, sorry for posting in the wrong spot...still learning my way around.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> We use home-cooked unsalted black beans. He'll eat canned beans, but he prefers ours, which is kind of nice.
> 
> I wouldn't use uncooked beans of any kind because beans have an enzyme that interferes with the digestion of protein. You have to heat it to kill it. They have other anti-nutrients too. Even sprouted beans aren't safe to eat raw, although I know that people do it.


Oh ok thanks for the information. We like to steam cook our fresh green beans, and that would be enough to kill the enzyme you are taking about.

Good information and thanks again


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

We steam green beans too. We like the ones we grow the best. Those we buy seem to mold very quickly.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> We steam green beans too. We like the ones we grow the best. Those we buy seem to mold very quickly.


Oh I see. We like to use canned pumpkin to help keep their poop firm, but I'm not sure it's the best fiber to use tho. My dogs still have soft poops sometimes.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Pumpkin does have soluble fiber, but beans have more, so they work better! And Summit prefers beans to pumpkin.

We've been tracking down the cause of the soft poops Summit continued to get at times, and we've been able to eliminate his Orijen, beans and broccoli as the cause. It turned out to be caused by the disgusting "tidbits" he scoops up from the ground when he's out and about. We managed to get perfect poops by being super-vigilant in keeping him from eating stuff he finds. I'm guessing that bacteria or other organisms growing on the items is the real cause.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> Pumpkin does have soluble fiber, but beans have more, so they work better! And Summit prefers beans to pumpkin.
> 
> We've been tracking down the cause of the soft poops Summit continued to get at times, and we've been able to eliminate his Orijen, beans and broccoli as the cause. It turned out to be caused by the disgusting "tidbits" he scoops up from the ground when he's out and about. We managed to get perfect poops by being super-vigilant in keeping him from eating stuff he finds. I'm guessing that bacteria or other organisms growing on the items is the real cause.


TELL me about it!!! Like last night at agility class. Rusty ate something on the ground, and I have no idea what it was. Also, at the park bathroom some kind of hot sauce (looked like it at least), Rusty ate too!!!

I hate when he does this, and one time during a walk at night...Rusty ate a dead animal. He had the runs for a few days. Also, Rusty smelt like a dead animal for a while too. Nasty nasty things dogs will eat!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Wow--eating a dead animal. Dogs are naturally scavengers, but it would be nice if our dogs could just keep it to themselves, if they have to do it. 

By the way, green beans have less than 1/2 as much soluble fiber as cooked dried beans like the ones I use, so you'll have to experiment to see what works for your dogs. I may be giving Summit more beans than he actually requires because he really loves them. They're people food, after all!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> Wow--eating a dead animal. Dogs are naturally scavengers, but it would be nice if our dogs could just keep it to themselves, if they have to do it.
> 
> By the way, green beans have less than 1/2 as much soluble fiber as cooked dried beans like the ones I use, so you'll have to experiment to see what works for your dogs. I may be giving Summit more beans than he actually requires because he really loves them. They're people food, after all!


I'll give the black beans a try also then 

Thanks for the help, and now I need to learn how to cook black beans haha


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Cooking beans can be difficult in our area because the water is full of minerals. Filtered water too. Using Arrowhead Spring water gets rid of that problem. If you decide to try it, I can tell you a couple of other things I do. Or just use more green beans, or try probiotics. I think I'll try that.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> Cooking beans can be difficult in our area because the water is full of minerals. Filtered water too. Using Arrowhead Spring water gets rid of that problem. If you decide to try it, I can tell you a couple of other things I do. Or just use more green beans, or try probiotics. I think I'll try that.


Quick question. How much black beans do you give per meal, or every day?


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Melfice said:


> How much black beans do you give per meal, or every day?


I give about 2-3 teaspoons/day, at one meal. It works very well, as long as he isn't scrounging other stuff. You might want to try less, because it does result in more and larger poops.


----------

